# no nails no screws



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's an interesting site offering assembly furniture that needs no screws or other hardware. Just wood. Decent graphics showing the design plans. 

http://www.realsimplefurniture.com/

i have no idea if the stuff is any good, and i have absolutely no affiliation whatsoever... i'm just interested in the design part


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The concept is interesting. Reminds me of some POP (point of purchase) cardboard displays I helped assemble when I was installing some of my own store fixtures. Fortunately, mine were glued and screwed.

Most RTA (ready to assemble) furniture has quick connect hardware consisting of an insert that gets inserted and a cam catch on a mating piece. Even this is better than a slip fit.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a large desk and some shelves like that. Office Depot used to sell it. It was the only affordable particle boardless furniture I could find on my budget at the time(about $500 for 3 pieces). It is made from decent quality ply with a nice veneer and a cherry stain with that indestructible finish they use on prefinished maple ply. Sturdier than any particle board furniture I have everseen. If you trace the outlines of each piece, you can duplicate it. I know, that is how I added bookshelves to match when I got into woodworking. The other nice part is if you move you can break it down and wrap each piece, no scratches and takes up little space.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Cabinetman, this is actually surprisingly stable furniture. I've seen it before and it may not be a preference, but is great for kids rooms where space may be limited and weight isn't as much of a factor. I've stood on the tables before, though, and sat on chairs built like this with no noticeable issues regarding shaking or slipping.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice design technique, insane prices though...


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Graphiti said:


> Nice design technique, insane prices though...


The price of everything is insane. On the other hand, by todays' standards, they are relatively cheap, if they are sturdy. By the time you acquire the materials, make the pieces, sand them, pack and ship them, they have easily accumulated what they're charging.
What I have to charge for my custom work is absolutely absurd. Yet, I need to pay my overhead and still have something to live on. I charge what I consider a lot of money for pieces, and I end up with about 1/3 of the labor charges to live on. The rest goes to rent, insurance, gas, tool maintenance, utilities, etc. It's just all out of control.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I guess I'm wierd but I think the concept, design, engineering, and the execution of the whole business plan is very well done. And the prices are reasonable IMO. I know what goes into somethig like this and I would nominate them for some kind of industry award if I was in any position to do so. 

The whole thing is highly impressive in my book and I just hope the general public appreciates what they are getting. The market will reward them or punish them but I think they deserve some kind of industry recognition for their efforts at least.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

And get this . . . it's made in the USA! Shucks I might buy some of this stuff when any one of our 3 (soon to be 5) college kids needs dorm furniture. And they are giving free shipping right now as well. I bookmarked this site thanks for the heads-up devil.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to agree with you, TT. I think the prices are quite reasonable, considering what gets passed off as furniture these days. These are made from wood, not particle board, and that's actually quite difficult to find at low prices anywhere these days. For $200 you can get a wood coffee table that is easy to move, looks nice--not great, just nice, will last for many many years and is sturdy. Hard to beat that.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Frank they are made with Baltic Birch as well, and not our voidy american/canadian plywood. Top notch cheap stuff if you ask me.


----------

